

Crypto Won’t Save You Either [pdf] - zdw
http://regmedia.co.uk/2014/05/16/0955_peter_gutmann.pdf

======
Rhapso
So, in the end, exchanging a key over a wire inevitably turns out to be a bad
idea. What tools are out there for physical key exchange?

